# نظام تويوتا الانتاجي Tps



## نظامي (18 يونيو 2006)

تويوتا... شخصياً عندما أسمع هذا الاسم افكر في عدة اشياء.... سيارة...جودة عالية...سعر معقول...70% من السيارات التي اراها امامي في الطريق (بالاضافة لسيارتي)... شركة تنتج 7 مليون سيارة في العام:55: ... الاولى في المبيعات في الخليج بنسبة تفوق اقرب منافسيها بدرجة غير معقولة!!!

السؤال هو: كيف وصلت تويوتا لهذا؟ وكيف أصبح لها نظام إنتاجي مبتكر مسمى بإسمها تدرسه الجامعات وتحاول تطبيقه الشركات التصنيعية سواء في مجال السيارات او في اي مجال اخر؟

الجواب هنا!

موضوعي السابق عن مبادئ طريقة تويوتا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13619

من افضل من يتكلم عن طريقة تويوتا من تويوتا نفسها؟
http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/special/tps/tps.html

مختصر لطريقة تويوتا بشكل بيت، مثل بيت الجودةHouse of Quality
http://www.gemba.com/consulting.cfm?id=144

وأخير ملحق يشرح طريقة تويوتا بشكل مبسط ( مهم تنزله وتقراه)


----------



## lutfi ali (20 يونيو 2006)

*Tps*

, Thank you so much for your time and consideration it's good subject


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (20 يونيو 2006)

Thank you very much for this nice and interesting websites


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

موقع ممتاز ويعج بالمعلومات القيمة,, شكرا أخي.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا من كل قلبي


----------



## ملك الهندسة (24 يوليو 2007)

تسلم يا اخ


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

toyota system can consider as a good one in industry field


----------



## بيت لحم (31 أغسطس 2007)

*thank u*

thank u indeed my brother,,


----------



## احمد 77 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## دعاء خليل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aimanaccounting (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا:28:


----------

